# 66 Goat dash replacement?



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys!

One of my goals in life is to have a '66 Goat.
A 66 (true project) that I am looking at has a red interior. If I buy this car, it is going to have parchment white over black carpet when I am done with it.


I've been looking for parts on the internet. One thing I can't seem to find is the dash panel. There's plenty of dash caps/covers that sit on top. What I want to see about is the part below that; the glovebox is in it. Here's the picture of what I am talking about.










I've searched this forum and wasn't able to turn anything up. Also the part that wraps around the bottom of the instrument panel,










And the part to the left:









So basically, I guess you would call it the dashboard proper.

I'd like to know where to find replacements as well as perhaps how to turn such a part black if I didn't/couldn't replace it.

Thanks all!
Even though this is my first post, I'll be back, seeing as how a 66 is so important to me. I'm not one of those join and dash types.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

hey Duke, A good Dash pad is hard to find. There is a company called JUST DASHES that can repair your old one like new. Very expensive at about $600......If you plan on installing a Parchment interior, the dash pad should be done in black........Eric Where are you located? :cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont think he's looking for a dash pad- especially with the first pic description-Duke- that part is NOT reproduced you are correct that is the dash proper- its all steel so if its not rusted out all you have to do is repaint it- and if it is rusted/broken beyond repair you need to find a donor car and cut it out and weld it into your car


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, I think you are right....I saw one on ebay recently. E


----------

